# Advice on Smok Al85 with RDA



## Chris19

Hey guys! First time posting here, so I hope I don't sound like a complete noob .
I bought myself a new little mod (smok al85) as my first getup from Foggas Vape Lounge (great place by the way, AWESOME customer service). 
After a while I got a bit tired of paying so much to replace the standard coils for the tank so I decided to take a step up and grab a RDA.
My issue is this: I find that my mod/battery cap is getting suuuper hot when vaping the cheetah 2 rda (with the clapton coils that came in the box)as well as eating battery life.
Please advise as to what you guys think I should do to prevent this. Should I build different coils? If so, which specific builds will be right for my mod?
Thanks guys!


----------



## TheV

What is the resistance of the build and what wattage are you vaping at?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris19

Vaping at about 70 watts and ohm reads as 0.215


----------



## TheV

Chris19 said:


> Vaping at about 70 watts and ohm reads as 0.215


Yeah, that is pushing it a bit for your "little" single battery mod.
I'm not saying its not a doable setup, just that it is not surprising that its eating your battery and heating up in the process.
I have no experience with the Cheetah 2, maybe someone else can chime in, but perhaps a higher resistance - lower wattage build is possible, giving you a cooler vaping experience and also saving on battery life in the process.
I find myself targeting roughly 0.38ohm and ~32W with most of my setups these days. I only use single coil devices though (sold all my duals).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Late night maths but battery will then be pulling +- 18A

Can either increase Resistance of the coil or decrease wattage which should cool down the battery which will result in longer battery life ( Rates of reactions and other jargon )

Edit: what @TheV said

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DracesBane

I had a similar experience when I started using rebuildables on my AL85 not too long ago.
The dual coil setups that I tried was too low resistance so required too much power to run effectively, didn't like the way it heated up everything around it so much and the battery drain was too much for me.
I switched to using Pulse22 single coil RDA, building for between 0.4-0.6ohm and loved it. Then got lucky and found a Ammit25 single coil RTA for a decent price at Vapecon and have been using it since.

As others have mentioned, you could try using more wraps on your coils or thinner wire to increase resistance which in turn would allow you to drop your wattage and have a cooler vape and less strain on the battery, or borrow/loan/steal a single coil RDA from a good (or not-so-good) friend and give it a test and see how you like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## isiemoe

I'm using my goon rda on my al 85 with a single coils Clapton build at .8 ohms and I vape at 30 watts with This setup it's a decent vape and I get good battery life


----------



## kev mac

TheV said:


> Yeah, that is pushing it a bit for your "little" single battery mod.
> I'm not saying its not a doable setup, just that it is not surprising that its eating your battery and heating up in the process.
> I have no experience with the Cheetah 2, maybe someone else can chime in, but perhaps a higher resistance - lower wattage build is possible, giving you a cooler vaping experience and also saving on battery life in the process.
> I find myself targeting roughly 0.38ohm and ~32W with most of my setups these days. I only use single coil devices though (sold all my duals).


@TheV ,is on the money here,you are pushing the single cell to it's limit.I suggest trying to get the resistance to about the .50 mark so you won't need all that power.He is also right on the single coil Atty point.Might I suggest looking at the Hadaly SXK clone.She's a great RDA (check out the thread)and is very affordable, single coil.


----------



## Chris19

Thanks for all the advice guys, I appreciate it! 
I'm going to try a higher resistance build this week and will post results.


----------

